# Yuba



## tnokes (Dec 31, 2007)

Does anyone know if Yuba is frozen yet?


----------



## cody (Oct 8, 2007)

Word is that it IS frozen. I'm heading down tomorrow (NY Day) for some ice perching. I don't know the lake--never fished it. Any tips on best access/best fishing?


----------



## tnokes (Dec 31, 2007)

We're heading down tomorrow as well. I am going out of painted rocks on the east side. I suspect they should be in about 40'. Unless anyone has a better idea of where to start.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Oasis and Painted Rocks are the only access points. They usually lock the gates at West Beach once winter hits. 

...Just their way of getting your $7 day pass to park. All other spots are private and enforced pretty strictly.

I hope you catch a bunch of perch.


----------



## turkeyfish (Dec 19, 2007)

I will be heading out to Yuba to bring in the New Year tommorow and there is no better way in my book then to catch a nice tasty Perch or two or three maybe even four. Can anyone tell me where painted rock is from the main boat ramp on the west side of Yuba? I'm planning on fishing just out from the state park sign on the west side. Then later head to the north beach and try my luck with some northern pike. Everyone good luck tommorrow!


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes, Yuba is froze. The ice didn't look safe the other day but I never got on it. We were hunting coyotes and drove past it but it didn't look pretty. I'll be interested in hearing a ice report.


----------



## turkeyfish (Dec 19, 2007)

Started the day off bright and early on the west side of Yuba by the dam! The ice was two and a half to three inches thick. There was about seven other people there beside the party I was with. I had a nice adredaline rush when the ice splint right down the middle of my hole seperated about an inch, but it seemed like 6 inches and came back smashing together. Got me up off my seat! The ice was singing merrily all day! The park ranger mentioned that the ice was only a inch thick on Sunday in the area we were fishing. Limited out on Perch. Tried to target Northern Pike with no success. Does anyone on this discussion board universe have any hints, suggestion, tips about locating Nothern Pike ice fishing at Yuba, or in general? I'm pretty sure I have the right presentation.


----------



## smackaquacker (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey, just went there the other day - just wanted everyone to know that if you have a fishing license the park guys let you in for $3 instead of $5


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

smackaquacker said:


> Hey, just went there the other day - just wanted everyone to know that if you have a fishing license the park guys let you in for $3 instead of $5


Did you fish and if so how thick was the ice and where did you venture on Yuba? Thanks. :wink: :wink:


----------



## smackaquacker (Jan 3, 2008)

Fished out near Painted - Sanpete side (east side). Limited out on Perch in about 1.5 hours. They seemed to take everything - I just used a meal worm - my friends tried all sorts of different things. I think they would have taken a bare hook if you put it in front of there face. 

One question - once you catch your 10 perch, are you done? Can you catch and release. What if a person wants to catch walleye - pike. Are they required to stop if they catch 10 perch?

I am going back soon - will give another report then.

Oh ya, there was about 5-6 inches of ice. 
I drove past the west side and you could not have paid me to get on that ice. There were cracks all over the place. Didn't see anyone fishing. The banks was melted away - slushy.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that every perch you catch, you have to keep until April or something. I guess that means that once you reach 10, you're done.


----------



## tnokes (Dec 31, 2007)

I haven't been there since New Years, but the ice was good 4+ inches. I would go over to the dam side.
The perch @ painted rocks seemed small.


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

I went yesterday. It was my first ice fishing trip ever. The dam side was not froze enough to make it off the shore. But the painted rocks side had about 8 inches of ice. I caught nothing, Iforgot my worms and the bait I did bring has been in my truck for a while so it was frozen. Then to top it all off I bought my yearly pass and forgot the 5$ off coupon. we fished for about 1-2 hrs and not even a nibble. we were on the south side of the little hill by the boat ramp. Where are you guys catching the perch? I can't decide where to fish next theres so many choices there.


----------



## 2fishon (Jan 13, 2008)

Try to find around 20ft of water. The fishing has been good out near the islands. Drop whatever you're using right to the bottom, pull it up about a foot, wait about 30 seconds and drop it back down. It shouldn't take more than a couple of minutes of doing this to get bit. They seem to hit it better while it's still. If you don't get bit right away move.


----------

